# Diferencia de voltaje con carga y sin ella



## josecunyer (Mar 26, 2010)

El otro día estaba utilizando un transformador para alimentar un teclado (de música) y bueno, el transformador este se puede regular con un rodillo de 5 a 15V.
Puse 5v y lo comprobé con el multimetro, y bien, los 5V daba, pero al conectarlo dejaba de dar 5V y pasaba a 3.5V aproximadamente. Entonces leí un poco y averigue que depende de que carga metes en el cargador varia su voltaje.

Pero mi pregunta es la siguiente, cuando un aparato, o en un circuito integrado, nos piden alimentarlo a 5V, se tiene que poner los 5V en la fuente y luego conectarlo, o, conectarlo y luego regular los 5V (que realmente desconectado darían mas de 5)?


----------



## Eduardo (Mar 26, 2010)

Si en carga te cae de 5V a 3.5V *en principio* es porque tu transformador no puede entregar la corriente que demanda el teclado (Brevemente: Es chico)
Lo que pasa es que con estos transformadores encontras todas las combinaciones entre pedorros y no-pedorros con con-regulacion y sin-regulacion.


----------



## elaficionado (Mar 26, 2010)

Hola.

En los adaptadores de AC-DC te dan como información el voltaje y la corriente.

Si usas un voltaje, pero le pides más corriente que la indicada en el adaptador, entonces se cae el voltaje o disminuye.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## pablofunes90 (Mar 26, 2010)

cuando esto pasa el transformador recalenta.. no?


----------



## Otterstedt (Mar 26, 2010)

La potencia del trafo es siempre un valor constante...
EJ: 100 VA (para generalizar y no entrar en potencia activa y reactiva)...

Al ser un valor constante, y segun la ecucación
Pot. Total = V x A, si le extraes mucha corriente, para mantener el valor constante de potencia, tenderá a bajar la tensión...

Respecto a la tensión que puedas medir en vacío (sin carga) puede que en algunos casos sea un poco mas elevada que la tensión de trabajo normal (con carga)...
Generalmente en circuitos que no poseen reguladores que fijen un valor máximo de tensión (por lo menos con lo que yo he visto y trabajado) ocurre eso...

Te aconsejo que cambies el transformador, tanta corriente le vas a sacar, que va a terminar por quemarse...


----------



## tecnogirl (Mar 26, 2010)

josecunyer: Y es que todo lo que te han dicho tiene que ver con el mismo asunto: Regulacion de tension/voltaje: http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Regulador_de_Voltaje
Saludos.


----------



## Franco_80 (Mar 26, 2010)

Una fuente debe entregar siempre la tensión nominal idealmente(dentro de ciertos límites). Obviamente en la práctica esto no ocurre, y por eso existe la tensión en vacío, y la tensión a plena carga, el concepto de regulación, etc.
En un micro que funcione correctamente, la tensión no caerá demasiado. Ahora en otro equipo que demande mucha potencia, si se debe probar la tensión en los bornes de la fuente, con el equipo conectado.


----------

